# I vape on and off



## jackass (7/4/15)

Hi all. Last year I started vaping, and I actually stopped smoking for over three months. I started on an ego4 I think it was, my batteries came loose and e kept breaking the leads, and had a lot of faulty coils out the box. I left it and went back to smoking soon after. About 4 Months ago I bought a twisp clearo. I loved it, but one of them went missing and one battery wasn't enough, so a few weeks went by and my buddy gave me his old ego battery. About a month ago I put in my last coil and it wasn't firing at all. I went to buy a new coil, and the vender wasnt selling anymore clicks was out too. So I put everything in a box and gave up. I started smoking again. I was missing that cape taste, so I stared reading on products in south Africa and the prices were outrageous. I suddenly read about people fixing their own coils, I then started to try and find out more. That's when my bang I found so much info and I had no idea where to start or end. So I took one step at a time and started at the beginning where e cigs started, and just took it from there. I am now proud to say that a week ago I started vaping again and also ordered myself a bunch of goods from fasttech.( I know its probably gonna take more than a month. I even went as far as to find that out.) Anyway I ordered a nemises, a kick2 , orched v3, patriot RDA, 28 kanthal, 1,5 ohm, 18650 batteries, charger, cotton, juice and a few things I forget. I am gonna run the orchid with a singe 1,5ohm coil,(I know its dual, but I found how.) Then I can practice on the patriot. Once I get my package I will have many questions. I just hope there are we here with similar setups. Thanks all. And enjoy the vape. PS I am an electrision so I know ohms law so I will be very safe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

Most welcome to the forum and all the best on your intended journey. The gear you ordered are known around here - so shout if you have any questions. Do also browse the forums and make use of the search function.
The bad news is that your order from Fasttech (aka Slowtech) includes batteries, which means it can only be shipped by boat. This could take quite a lot longer than a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jackass (7/4/15)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum and all the best on your intended journey. The gear you ordered are known around here - so shout if you have any questions. Do also browse the forums and make use of the search function.
> The bad news is that your order from Fasttech (aka Slowtech) includes batteries, which means it can only be shipped by boat. This could take quite a lot longer than a month.


----------



## jackass (7/4/15)

I know that, but I am hoping for the best I actually ordered it almost two weeks ago and it was shipped about a weak ago. I did want to buy batteries local for that exact reason, but I was completely exhausted with all the research. I am happy that there are people with all the info thanks. Just wish more people knew about all the benefits of vaping over smoking. I feel so much better when I vape and taste, it's great.


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Welcome @jackass

Glad to hear you've decided to give vaping another go - it's so worth it 
The stuff you ordered are all available locally and there are many members on here who use them, so any questions you have will be dealt with swiftly and thoroughly 

I'm curious as to why you went the Fasttech route, as the local vendor stock some fantastic stuff which is priced quite decently - no judgement though, just curious 

Also, are you set for juices?
There is such an amazing selection available from local vendors that it's not really difficult at all to find good juice - again just curious 

Best of luck with the wait...as @Andre said, it might take a very long time - some members have waited 3-6 months for stuff from fasttech because our postal service is just crap 

If you do run out of patience, just ask and we can give you many recommendations for excellent stuff from local vendors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (8/4/15)

first i just want to say welcome and congrats on your willingness to give up on the stinkies.while you wait for fasttech there is a classifieds section to the forum and there could be some second hand gear going for cheap if you are fast enough.you sure hit the jackpot for info when you joined the forum. just make sure you get back up gear so that you don't go back to stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> Hi all. Last year I started vaping, and I actually stopped smoking for over three months. I started on an ego4 I think it was, my batteries came loose and e kept breaking the leads, and had a lot of faulty coils out the box. I left it and went back to smoking soon after. About 4 Months ago I bought a twisp clearo. I loved it, but one of them went missing and one battery wasn't enough, so a few weeks went by and my buddy gave me his old ego battery. About a month ago I put in my last coil and it wasn't firing at all. I went to buy a new coil, and the vender wasnt selling anymore clicks was out too. So I put everything in a box and gave up. I started smoking again. I was missing that cape taste, so I stared reading on products in south Africa and the prices were outrageous. I suddenly read about people fixing their own coils, I then started to try and find out more. That's when my bang I found so much info and I had no idea where to start or end. So I took one step at a time and started at the beginning where e cigs started, and just took it from there. I am now proud to say that a week ago I started vaping again and also ordered myself a bunch of goods from fasttech.( I know its probably gonna take more than a month. I even went as far as to find that out.) Anyway I ordered a nemises, a kick2 , orched v3, patriot RDA, 28 kanthal, 1,5 ohm, 18650 batteries, charger, cotton, juice and a few things I forget. I am gonna run the orchid with a singe 1,5ohm coil,(I know its dual, but I found how.) Then I can practice on the patriot. Once I get my package I will have many questions. I just hope there are we here with similar setups. Thanks all. And enjoy the vape. PS I am an electrision so I know ohms law so I will be very safe.



Just a little note: You will not be able to run the Nemesis with a kick AND 18650 battery.
Just wont fit.
When using a kick, you sacrifice a portion of your battery chamber - best guess is 18500/18490 that will fit.

... Just a heads-up!


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Just a little note: You will not be able to run the Nemesis with a kick AND 18650 battery.
> Just wont fit.
> When using a kick, you sacrifice a portion of your battery chamber - best guess is 18500/18490 that will fit.
> 
> ... Just a heads-up!



@WHeunis - The Nemesis should be kickable in all battery modes.  (My FT clone was)

I don't have pics of mine to illustrate the point, so I found these on the web to use as reference.

Full Nemi with 18650 battery and kick next to it :







Nemi and 18650 battery with kickring and beauty ring removed :

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Yes, i forgot, the nemi came with a kick ring that had to be removed if you didnt use a kick. The kick ring made more space for a kick. I remember, it was difficult to see that the kick ring was actually in there. @Tom showed me over a year ago when i got the Nemi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/4/15)

Sorry for the slight hijack, but what exactly does the kick do?


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack, but what exactly does the kick do?


Basically it makes your mechanical mod a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack, but what exactly does the kick do?


What @Andre said. 

Iirc, they are also mainly for higher resistance builds. (although this could have changed)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

But you have to open up the mod and fiddle with the kick device to change the voltage or power. You cant just change it while vaping. I never got one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Welcome @jackass
> 
> Glad to hear you've decided to give vaping another go - it's so worth it
> The device you ordered are all available locally and there are many members on here who use them, so any questions you have will be dealt with swiftly and thoroughly
> ...


The only reason for going through fastt is because they had everything I needed and the prices were good enough. I did research on how long it takes on this forum, but I always read about 2 months. I am patient, but not 6 months patient. I am now wondering whether I made a mistake. O wel what's done is done. Could you send me some of the venders that do currently sell in sa so I can do we research. Much appreciated thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> The only reason for going through fastt is because they had everything I needed and the prices were good enough. I did research on how long it takes on this forum, but I always read about 2 months. I am patient, but not 6 months patient. I am now wondering whether I made a mistake. O wel what's done is done. Could you send me some of the venders that do currently sell in sa so I can do we research. Much appreciated thanks.


Here is a link to the vendor's section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

Thanks again Andre I will do some more research. I will be getting what I need ASAP at the moment I am OK with the twisp(4 extra coils and 50 ml juice although the nic is low.)


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> The only reason for going through fastt is because they had everything I needed and the prices were good enough. I did research on how long it takes on this forum, but I always read about 2 months. I am patient, but not 6 months patient. I am now wondering whether I made a mistake. O wel what's done is done. Could you send me some of the venders that do currently sell in sa so I can do we research. Much appreciated thanks.



When ordering from FT in future, split your batteries into a separate order. As mentioned before, Batteries go by boat and the quickest I have seen them get here is around 3 months. Also, with the current state of SAPO, I refuse to import anything that goes through them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks again Andre I will do some more research. I will be getting what I need ASAP at the moment I am OK with the twisp(4 extra coils and 50 ml juice although the nic is low.)


Also, if you want vendors to reply, post a thread in "who has stock" as they are not allowed to post on equipment elsewhere.


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks again Andre I will do some more research. I will be getting what I need ASAP at the moment I am OK with the twisp(4 extra coils and 50 ml juice although the nic is low.)


My recommendation would be to look at the iStick 30W with a Mini Aspire Nautilus on top and some extra BVC coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Also, if you want vendors to reply, post a thread in "who has stock" as they are not allowed to post on equipment elsewhere.


Thanks baksteen I will not go through fasttech with batteries again. I will go for other thing though if I am not in a hurry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 24755


That's cool thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> My recommendation would be to look at the iStick 30W with a Mini Aspire Nautilus on top and some extra BVC coils.


I look into that one. For sure.


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> My recommendation would be to look at the iStick 30W with a Mini Aspire Nautilus on top and some extra BVC coils.


All at the same place:

*iStick 30W*: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...pplies-the-power/products/istick-30w-by-eleaf

*Mini Aspire Nautilus*: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...uces-the-vapour/products/aspire-nautilus-mini

*BVC coils*: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ucts/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Andre said:


> All at the same place:
> 
> *iStick 30W*: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...pplies-the-power/products/istick-30w-by-eleaf
> 
> ...


One kick ass setup there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (8/4/15)

The iStick 30W and the Subtank Nano is also a very nice setup, low maintenance, vape's great, looks good, the coils really last a long time and is easy to rebuilt the OCC coil (the top half of the coil comes off easy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

O it sounds great but ad it up and its over a grand. I have two kids a wife and I recently bought a house, I just spent over a grand on fasstech, so I would have to wait the 6 months. Jees it does make a man very negative.


----------



## WHeunis (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @WHeunis - The Nemesis should be kickable in all battery modes.  (My FT clone was)
> 
> I don't have pics of mine to illustrate the point, so I found these on the web to use as reference.
> 
> ...





Silver said:


> Yes, i forgot, the nemi came with a kick ring that had to be removed if you didnt use a kick. The kick ring made more space for a kick. I remember, it was difficult to see that the kick ring was actually in there. @Tom showed me over a year ago when i got the Nemi.



Kick ring!
Hah!
Now I know!

Thanks for that. Quite the odd man out with that little addition...


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Kick ring!
> Hah!
> Now I know!
> 
> Thanks for that. Quite the odd man out with that little addition...



No worries.  Just wanted to show that it does work with a kick.  We can't all know everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> O it sounds great but ad it up and its over a grand. I have two kids a wife and I recently bought a house, I just spent over a grand on fasstech, so I would have to wait the 6 months. Jees it does make a man very negative.



I can loan you a Fuhattan mod and a Kayfun Lite, you can send them back to me once your stuff arrives. You will need to source a charger, batt, kanthal and wick though as I don't have spare of those.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

Maybe @shaunnadan could assist here? (being PIF boss and all.  )


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I can loan you a Fuhattan mod and a Kayfun Lite, you can send them back to me once your stuff arrives. You will need to source a charger, batt, kanthal and wick though as I don't have spare of those.


Sorry


baksteen8168 said:


> I can loan you a Fuhattan mod and a Kayfun Lite, you can send them back to me once your stuff arrives. You will need to source a charger, batt, kanthal and wick though as I don't have spare of those.


Very helfull indeed I must say it does sound good I will just check what I can do about batteries and the coil and wick kit and I will get back to you. I am going to Pretoria on Saturday. So I might come and pick it up in Benoni if it will be possible, will see. Thanks again I don't like to borrow thing, but for once I may not have a choice.


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> Sorry
> 
> Very helfull indeed I must say it does sound good I will just check what I can do about batteries and the coil and wick kit and I will get back to you. I am going to Pretoria on Saturday. So I might come and pick it up in Benoni if it will be possible, will see. Thanks again I don't like to borrow thing, but for once I may not have a choice.



No problem, just let me know so that I can make arrangements. We are going away for the weekend, but I am sure that I will be able to leave it with a very helpful vendor that is based in Benoni.


----------



## jackass (8/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> No problem, just let me know so that I can make arrangements. We are going away for the weekend, but I am sure that I will be able to leave it with a very helpful vendor that is based in Benoni.


OK I will let you know by tomorrow morning. Has the vender got a website so I can see what's available? Thanks again.


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> OK I will let you know by tomorrow morning. Has the vender got a website so I can see what's available? Thanks again.


Tomorrow morning is fine.


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

jackass said:


> OK I will let you know by tomorrow morning. Has the vender got a website so I can see what's available? Thanks again.



That would be Vape Club

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/4/15)

Welcome!
As you can see, before you even have your new setup people are jumping to help! That's just what this community is about. 
Good luck with your journey and may you make plenty of friends along the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jackass (9/4/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Welcome!
> As you can see, before you even have your new setup people are jumping to help! That's just what this community is about.
> Good luck with your journey and may you make plenty of friends along the way.


Thanks alot. The people here are very trusting, I'm not at all used to it. Baksteen is more of an yster than anything else I ow him big time. But money is tight now so I will get everything hopefully at month end. Was my wife's bday the first my kids needed clothes too So ya its tight for now. But as I said great people here. For now I'm gaping away on the twisp and the funny thing is the coil that I put in it on Tuesday is the best ive had, don't know why but its vaping like crazy. Twisp on steroids lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks alot. The people here are very trusting, I'm not at all used to it. Baksteen is more of an yster than anything else I ow him big time. But money is tight now so I will get everything hopefully at month end. Was my wife's bday the first my kids needed clothes too So ya its tight for now. But as I said great people here. For now I'm gaping away on the twisp and the funny thing is the coil that I put in it on Tuesday is the best ive had, don't know why but its vaping like crazy. Twisp on steroids lol.


well you are more than welcome to borrow my mod and tank when you are ready. Just let me know.


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

jackass said:


> Thanks alot. The people here are very trusting, I'm not at all used to it. Baksteen is more of an yster than anything else I ow him big time. But money is tight now so I will get everything hopefully at month end. Was my wife's bday the first my kids needed clothes too So ya its tight for now. But as I said great people here. For now I'm gaping away on the twisp and the funny thing is the coil that I put in it on Tuesday is the best ive had, don't know why but its vaping like crazy. Twisp on steroids lol.



@jackass 
Most coils taste better while reading posts on ECIGSSA!
Strange but its true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jackass (10/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> well you are more than welcome to borrow my mod and tank when you are ready. Just let me know.


Thanks again I will be in touch maby someday I will return the favour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

